# Last night I didn't crate Lilith ...



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

& she was perfect
I got Lilith on Jul. 29th & we were on a strict schedule (something like how to train your dog in 7 days) with crate training & she was potty trained by day 5 & just one accident that was all my fault.

I gave her more freedom in the kitchen she had half of the kitchen that was gated & a way to the terrace where her pee pads are.
A few days ago I gave her full access of the kitchen, thought I could trust her & my baby didn't prove me wrong
Last night I said let me try & see if she can be free I knew it was too soon, but I did it anyway. I couldn't keep the door to the terrace open (anything can get in even nasty flies) so I just put 3 pads.

I woke up automatically on the time she needed to go out & she did her business on her pads!!! Yeiii Lilith so I gave her breakfast & went back to sleep
I'm proud of my lil angel


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like she's a little potty champ!  Way to go!!!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Sounds like she's a little potty champ!  Way to go!!!


Thank you
All those sleepless nights & days & watching her like a hawk was all worth it 
I won't give her the freedom of the house just yet, will just give her more space every week or so to prevent any accidents
Happy mommy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay Lilith!! Yes housebreaking a little one can be done, and it seems like you've done a wonderful job with Lillith. I used that book How to Housebreak your Dog in 7 Days, years ago. It took longer than 7 days, but it worked.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay, Lilith!! It sounds like she's caught on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you girls a happy mommy is a happy fluff


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a smart little girl. So happy for you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, Lilith! What a smart little girl. 

Congrats, Sahar. Your hard work is paying off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much girls


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

yay Lilith! Keep up the good work!!! :happy:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo Lilith!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats. I guess girls are smarter than boys  Boo took a little longer LOL


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone I think it's the time you put in your fluffs & a schedule & lots of praise & treats when they go on the right spot


----------

